# للبيع شقه مميزه 140م بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (19 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 1191122
للبيع شقه مميزه بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 140متر عباره عن ...
(غرفتين نوم + ليفينج + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	نصف تشطيب (على المحاره)
•	الشقه بالدور الرابع .. اسانسير 
المطلــوب / 450 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

